# Four follicles - too many



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

I had my scan today and there are four follicles, three on the left side 14.5, 13 and 12 and one on the right side which is just under 12. The nurse said that there is a strong possibilty that they will cancell the cycle  . 

I feel so helpless, It took me ages to build up my positivity and confidence. It just feels like a massive waste. I have tried to find a clinic that would perform the insem anyway, but no go. I feel so angry. Has this happened to anyone else. is there anything I can do? Do you think the one on the right side will stop growing. 

Please help 
dsh


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

Could you ask them to convert your cycle to IVF? With 4 follies, they won't continue with IUI in case they all fertilise. Hope it works out for you..if not this time, I wish you lots of luck for future cycles


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I think most clinics will cancel if there are more than three (sorry) & I have heard this happen before, usually where they aren't scanning you regularly to ensure that your drugs dose is adjusted to bring on the bigger ones 

You don't say how often you are bing scanned or what CD you are on but there is a chance that not all follicles will mature at the same rate so there is a possibility that the one smaller than 12mm may not grow any bigger or possibly shrink. If not I think the only other option is to reduce the No of follicles  or convert to IVF.

I guess they are going to scan you in the next day or so to be sure, I hope the smallest one does stay small


----------



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks to both of you for the advice. I only had two scans, the first was on day one and the second today, day 9. To be honest I didnt think that was enough, but as its the first cycle, I didnt want ti make demands. I think I will give them a call and see if they will transfer us, but Im sure we asked this when we had our consultation and they said they didnt offer transfers. The nurse also said that they would alter my clomid perscription foe next time, so i assume it was that. 

So annoyed, just feels like a waste  
Thanks DSH


----------



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Also they have told me to still inject my menopur today, I really dont want to, I feel like if i dont it might stop the little form getting any bigger. Am I being stupid?


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi again DSH,

I had 11 follies on my first cycle, 6 were considered to be big enough to be a problem (for want of a better word). At my clinic they aspirated 4 follies (would have left 3, but I asked for only 2). This is like doing egg collection for IVF but they don't do anything with the eggs, just take them out so that there is no possiblility of them all being fertilised. It cost me and extra £300 (£200 if I didn't want to be sedated). Have you asked if this is a possibility?


----------



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi ladynecta
Thanks for the advice.
My dh has just rang the acu to find out what are option are. They told him that we should just wait until thursday. Feels like a bit of a cop out really, I just dont want to waste an opportunity.  It seems like the clinic we are at, dont offer nearly the same amount of options that some other clinics do.

Just want to see this through 
Dsh


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hon are you NHS or private clinic? That will make a huge difference as most NHS clinics offer basic IUI or IVF & not usually a combination of both.


----------



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Professorwaffle, 

We are funding the iui ourselves (keeping our funded go for IVF, HOPEFULLY WONT NEED IT THO ), but the hospitial is an NHS. So I suppose we are kinda NHS patients, although we are paying?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I would guess that there is no 'slack' in the system to slot you in quickly to either aspirate or swap to IVF because they are booked solidly with people on the NHS waiting list 

I would still carry on with your injections, you do want the larger follicles to grow but crossing fingers for that other little one to disappear. I had the same thing on my 2nd IUI as I started meds late & response was slow then at the middle scan I had 9 follicles but only 3 made it to a good size so it is possible.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

I guess if you get cancelled you could try lots   and pray 4 follies will give DH little   a better shot than the usual one! Of course I don't know your history so I have know idea if that is an option for you!

But wanted to send you   &  anyway!

CLP


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

dsh, 

please try not to worry, lots can happen between now and thursday. You have to keep taking the menopur because the follies could shrink (this happened to me on dose that was too low for me). Also the largest one could sprint ahead of the others and become too big to be counted, (the situation I am in now), leaving you with 3   I'm keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

As much as I dont wnat to, I think we will have to wait until Thursday for more answers.  The   seems like a fun way to take my mind off it!!! There is a really goos chance still, as dhs  are in pretty good condition, they just get a bit lost I think. 

Off to the injector pen then I suppose 

Fingers crossed that there are at least two good ones, and the others stop growing!!!

Thanks for the help professorwaffle. ladynecta and clp


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

ladynecta - how does a follie get too big to be counted?  can it be too mature to OV or contain a healthy egg?

thx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi KD74,

I'm afraid that I'm not really sure off the techinical reason. But on this cycle I had one large follie and two big, but not so big and was planned for insem around the two smaller ones as I was told that the big one would be too big by the time the others had caught up and I had a better chance waiting for the two. I got the impression that over a certain size the egg wouldn't be viable, but I didn't really quiz the nurse - I was just happy to hear I could go ahead! 

Not sure if that is helpful or not!


----------



## Fran74 (May 4, 2009)

Hi DSH, 
I am in a similar situation. I'm on 3rd IUI and same dose as last time when I only had 1 follie (100iu Puregon). This time I have 4 follies at last scan- 2 at 14mm, one 13mm and 1 at 11mm. I was told to carry on injecting and go back today. My clinic counts a follie as viable only if they are 16mm or over which none of yours are yet. Anything can happen in a couple of days. I am just hoping that 2 grow and 2 stop and I'm sure this can happen. i have My scan this morning to I will let you know. So try not to worry because I think you still have a good chance of the IUI going ahead. 
Best of luck. 
Fran x


----------



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the support fran74 .  I really hope we have the same situation where two stop growing!!   

My hospitail say over 15mm is the criteria, which seems really low compared to everyone else. Please let me know how you get on. 

GOOD LUCK


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks ladynecta - good luck for basting tomorrow!

Fran & dsh -   for your scans.


----------



## Fran74 (May 4, 2009)

Hi DSH

So our clinics are the same really. Yours say anything 'over' 15 is viable ie- 15 is still too small? How many follicles are you allowed over 15mm? Mine say 3.
Scan today showed I have 4 follies- 17mm, 15mm, 15mm and 11mm so according to my clinic only one follie is viable. It is so confusing. 
Are you downregging and injecting because I think that may make a difference to viable follie size?
Good luck for your scan tomorrow. Really hope your IUI goes ahead for Friday. An abandoned cycle is harder to deal with than a BFN I reckon but fingers crossed it wont come to that. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Fran, 

Im so annoyed!!!! They have cancelled us  . Basically I went in for the scan today and there were six  one 20mm, 18mm, 16.5mm ,14.5mm ,12.7mm and 12.1mm. So annoyed!!! On the patient information sheet it says that the follicles need to be at 18mm to be considered good??. 
Also the nurse was an absolute b**ch and basically told us that it wouldnt be likely that we could try again next month as the follicles might still be there. Also she had another look at dhs sperm and said that she would be very suprised if iui actually worked for us as my dhs sperm morphology is below average.
I just feel like the hospital has taken us for a ride and that it was a massive waste of time. we are on the ivf waiting list and should get treatment in January but now Im having serious doubts about going back to the same place. 
I just feel like i have hit rock bottom, I know it could be worst but im devestated!!!


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

dsh - I'm so sorry


----------



## Fran74 (May 4, 2009)

OMG how frustrating. I can understand how upset you must be. Sounds like you have some really good follies there although my clinic would say that only 3 are viable. It makes me so mad. I know they have to be careful about being responsible for too many multiple pregnancies because the world is over populated already but why not have a word with those families that are churning out ten or more kids, not us, the flippin' infertile who don't have any kids to start with. Sorry to go on a rant but you clearly have a very good chance of a success there and it is so frustrating for it not to even go ahead. It takes such a lot of mental effort and waiting to prepare for this tx and it is understandably devastating for it not to go ahead. Doesn't sound like your clinic have been very supportive or consistent. How many follies would they have gone ahead with? What did they advise you to do now? Is it a possibility for you to do the trigger shot anyway and try naturally this month?


----------



## Fran74 (May 4, 2009)

Also did they mention follicle reduction as an option?


----------



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Fran, 

Thanks for the post. They are so annoying. they wont consider anything. I asked about a reduction, they said they dont offer that. I have been reserching and it seems lkike even tho there are six, only two seem the right size to mature and be released so me and dh will still     and try naturally anyway. I had thought about doing the trigger myself but i dont think I should. If ite meant to happen this month, im sure it will. 
The clinic seem like they will only go ahead with two, even tho on the info it says 3-4 at 18mm.
I can deal with being told no, because in my heart of hearts I know there is still a chance this month. Its the Nurse that has really got to me. 
My dh rang the clinic to speak to a doctor to give them a piece of his mind and the head of the acu wants a face to face meeting with us on Monday. She apologised alot about how misleading the inf we got was, by this time I was on the phone!! but the most annoying part (apart form the Nurse telling me that im still young and I should be more patient) is that she cut me off mid-sentence and said the discusion was finsihed until monday and the last thing she would say to me is that under no circumstances should we have sex. 
Im so annoyed !!!!!!
Im glad you could go ahead tho.


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about the Clinic DSH, I'm sure my clinic would have gone ahead with those numbers - not that that helps you, but I think you are very justified in being annoyed!

If I were you I'd be   all weekend!!


----------



## Fran74 (May 4, 2009)

Well good luck with the natural method this month. You have three good follies, so a good chance I would say. Hope you get some answers on Monday. Let me know how you get on. HAve a good weekend.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

DSH so sorry - I was cancelled last month so I know how devasting it is  

Take care,
Jovi x


----------



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the posts - It really helps!!!    

We are going to have a look at the Midland fertility service hopital on Thursday, Spoke with the NHS funding person and she said transfering is no problem. 

We will be going ahead with   and have everything crossed that there are a couple of eggs in those follies and that dhs   gets to the final destination!!  I had terrible pain last night, which I thought might be too early for ovulation pain, but im not sure. It was like period pain but a bit more severe, I have also be peeing on sticks there quiet a strong line but not as strong as the test line. So I reckon I will Ovu tonight? 

Im also complaining to the hospital about that nurse, I just feel that she was out of line with some of the things she said. Ill let you know how that goes  after Monday.

Please keep your fingers crossed for a natural   for me.     

Thanks again for all the support.  
DSH


----------

